# New Plow!



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Got a basically new 8'6 Pro Plus Ultra today

Now to spend some $$ on the front end :crying: 
_Cognito UCA's + support kit, Xtreme HD Tie-Rods & Bilstien shocks all the way around_


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice plow. I saw the thread yesterday. Man... you didn't waste any time getting down there to pick it up.


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

nice plow but are you going to put the plastic trim on the bumper back on.


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

at what school was this picture taken?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice rig. Looks like your pup is eager to hit the road!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

cubicinches;1001175 said:


> Nice plow. I saw the thread yesterday. Man... you didn't waste any time getting down there to pick it up.


hahahaaa not at all! I've been looking for a nice 8'6 pro+ for a while now...8' is a pita on circular drives.



deere13;1001178 said:


> nice plow but are you going to put the plastic trim on the bumper back on.


hell no that crap looks UGLY



lamarbur;1001186 said:


> at what school was this picture taken?


um Stony Brook?



Pushin 2 Please;1001187 said:


> Nice rig. Looks like your pup is eager to hit the road!


Yah, shes a 6yr old chocolate lab, had her mother too so I've had her since the day she was born. She LOVES to go for rides haha


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks good but put that lover valence back on. Truck looks ugly with out it.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Ohh your the guy from lawnsite.... JJ somthing correct?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Paint those mounts too! Jeez!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

William B.;1001211 said:


> Looks good but put that lover valence back on. Truck looks ugly with out it.


i think it looks better without it..........



s&mll;1001212 said:


> Ohh your the guy from lawnsite.... JJ somthing correct?


yeppp jjlmc....but I dont play around on there any more....site is full of kids and retards haha



cubicinches;1001214 said:


> Paint those mounts too! Jeez!


hahaha I will in the spring...I was thinking of going forrest green to match the truck or maybe orange...idkkkk


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice plow Jared, hope you have a good season


----------



## pun299 (Dec 7, 2009)

That thing is nice, looks sweet on your truck. You should hopefully get to play with tonight or tomorrow. How many plowing accounts do you have now? Is this one getting lettered up?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

plow looks great. my bilstein 5100 have been on backorder for over 3 weeks. will get them next week most likely. Called today and got another 5% knocked off the price for the wait. The deal for them gets better and better it is just taking a little longer then anticipated.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;1001293 said:


> Nice plow Jared, hope you have a good season


thanx



pun299;1001364 said:


> That thing is nice, looks sweet on your truck. You should hopefully get to play with tonight or tomorrow. How many plowing accounts do you have now? Is this one getting lettered up?


yah hopefully! calling for up to 6" here. I have around 20-25 resi's and 1 small condo. I also help my buddy plow out a few banks and a VERY large strip mall. His business partner left him 2 years ago and took all the pushers so now I windrow it out towards the curbs and one of his guys stacks with a 2 year old case 580 



Burkartsplow;1001386 said:


> plow looks great. my bilstein 5100 have been on backorder for over 3 weeks. will get them next week most likely. Called today and got another 5% knocked off the price for the wait. The deal for them gets better and better it is just taking a little longer then anticipated.


thanx! yah I'm going to do all the front end work sooner then later now that I have the 8'6 lol have you or will you be doing anything else to your front end besides the bilsteins?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ohhh i forgot to post this picture of my current warning lights. I have 2 of these slultras on the back rack for now. I'm ordering a pro-tech backrack soon and will be mounting a whelen patriot on it and putting the slultras on the sides of my rear bumpers.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

EGLC;1001166 said:


> Got a basically new 8'6 Pro Plus Ultra today
> 
> Now to spend some $$ on the front end :crying:
> _Cognito UCA's + support kit, Xtreme HD Tie-Rods & Bilstien shocks all the way around_


don't want to burst your bubble but..first thing i notice was the chocolate lab!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehe who is that? i have 3..


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Whats the light in windshield?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, dont f*ck with front end sh*t just yet, the 8'6" is only like 30lbs heavier than the 8' if that. Put that valence back on you hack! LOL jk.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll have the front end shyt done by next winter  

Its a dual amber LED with like 20+ settings....its not a whelen but I've had it for 3yrs now with zero problems


----------



## murraysnow (Sep 6, 2009)

looks good


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks good except the front air dam needs to be put back on.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

getting ready for out 4th time in 3 days to go out!  looks like we'll be over 6 pushes by tomorrow morning

btw like to throw out a shout to - Backup Buddy & Winter Equipment Co. Will NEVER be without their products again! Well worth the $350ish I dished out total.

Going to be adding 4 more nova slultras too soon!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I like your setup. That plow is in really good shape. Better than my 1 year old MVP Plus. That's what happens when you have workers.... Anyways, have fun plowing and making some dough.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

It looks like those lights are just waiting to be broke off in a snowbank


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Not if you watch what you're doing they won't.

Thanx Brant, I have a guy in training for next year. I've let him plow a few times this year and have been pretty impressed for him never plowing before in his life.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

EGLC;1013517 said:


> Not if you watch what you're doing they won't.


You haven't plowed much have you. It don't matter how careful you are, those snowbanks will sneak up on you  I guess live and learn.


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

deere13;1001178 said:


> nice plow but are you going to put the plastic trim on the bumper back on.


That would be called a valance. Not plastic trim.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

valance/plastic trim same shyt to me. 

Oh yah I'm out of f'cking room to put snow.


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

those lights are just like waiting to break i had some lights that i drilled into my rear bumper like 1 1/2 inches back from the bumper and they still got torn off so i just use the ones on my back rack


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Well I've had em on since december with no problems and they do have movement to them if I did hit something. 

I'm going to take my chances. You guys just need to be more careful. I was talking to a local guy who's been plowing for 20+ years now and asked him how he backs up with no lights and he replied "feel" lmfao


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

The guys Breaking lights off your bumber NEED to learn how to Drive! in the 8Yrs I have been Plowing I have yet to Break a light and or Hit my Equipment!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I broke both pep boy lights from under my bumper the first storm back in december....3am snowing like a b*tch and up for 15 hrs....i find it hard how you dont back into atleast one mound....perhaps peoples lots are diff.....or im just not that concern being i dont have expensive light by my trailer hitch......i think lights by the trailer hitch are pointless....better serve on the back rack......i think he has those also......but to each there own.......the truck looks good


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the lights under the bumper serve a better purpose of seeing behind you especially when you're relying on your mirrors. I got a lot of glare off of my tailgate (from the lights on my backrack) and maybe it was because I didn't spend $150 on those lights but I didnt use them at all after the first storm. My set under the bumper were mounted to outside of the hitch so they seemed to be set back far enough to not get destroyed. Although they did end up getting repositioned by backing into the piles a few times they still served their purpose.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;1017104 said:


> I think the lights under the bumper serve a better purpose of seeing behind you especially when you're relying on your mirrors. I got a lot of glare off of my tailgate (from the lights on my backrack) and maybe it was because I didn't spend $150 on those lights but I didnt use them at all after the first storm. My set under the bumper were mounted to outside of the hitch so they seemed to be set back far enough to not get destroyed. Although they did end up getting repositioned by backing into the piles a few times they still served their purpose.


I agree with you 100% colin...i do miss the lights under my bumper when i would look in my mirriors....i dont know how well the trailer hitch lights work...seems like the light would be not as wide.....but this is coming from a guy that has not used a set-up like that...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

02DURAMAX;1017082 said:


> The guys Breaking lights off your bumber NEED to learn how to Drive! in the 8Yrs I have been Plowing I have yet to Break a light and or Hit my Equipment!


I don't believe for a second that you are such a great driver that you haven't backed into one bank in 8 years. If you don't have lights under your bumper, no you won't do any damage. It will only take one time backing into a solid bank and those lights will be gone.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't have a hard time believing that at all, as long as you pay attention as you're backing up there's no reason you should hit a snow bank big enough to knock those lights out. Doesn't mean it doesn't happen/I'll never do it but it is something that is very avoidable.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

mossman381;1017108 said:


> I don't believe for a second that you are such a great driver that you haven't backed into one bank in 8 years. If you don't have lights under your bumper, no you won't do any damage. It will only take one time backing into a solid bank and those lights will be gone.


Trust me, You dont Get Bank Accounts Hitting snow banks.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tls22;1017098 said:


> I broke both pep boy lights from under my bumper the first storm back in december....3am snowing like a b*tch and up for 15 hrs....i find it hard how you dont back into atleast one mound....perhaps peoples lots are diff.....or im just not that concern being i dont have expensive light by my trailer hitch......i think lights by the trailer hitch are pointless....better serve on the back rack......i think he has those also......but to each there own.......the truck looks good


Yeah I had ones from pepboys too then I just threw some cheapo ones on and broke them last week-all snow piles are frozen solid here! now I will just wait until the snows dine lol


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

The lights on the hitch angle out to give a wide area of light.

You guys can say all the sh1t you want, but it was my $ and I don't drive my truck like a f*cking idiot and I do a lot of TIGHT lots and drives.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

EGLC;1017831 said:


> The lights on the hitch angle out to give a wide area of light.
> 
> You guys can say all the sh1t you want, but it was my $ and I don't drive my truck like a f*cking idiot and I do a lot of TIGHT lots and drives.


lol...correct me if im wrong but this winter didnt you rip the bumper off ur truck? You do talk a big game for having 3 snowstorms under ur belt......


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice plow and light set-up! Whats your total for the season so far?? Its been insane here around Philly!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

EGLC;1013517 said:


> Not if you watch what you're doing they won't.
> 
> Thanx Brant, I have a guy in training for next year. I've let him plow a few times this year and have been pretty impressed for him never plowing before in his life.


That's great! When you find a good worker, it's real nice. I have a few guys that are really good. The guy that dented my new plow wasn't the most honest person in the world. But accidents do happen. I've broken stuff before. How did the plowing go this past week??


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

tls22;1017875 said:


> lol...correct me if im wrong but this winter didnt you rip the bumper off ur truck? You do talk a big game for having 3 snowstorms under ur belt......


i think you just cought imin his own lie.:laughing: nice set up though, im going to have to say that this season and last i have never hit a snow bank either, if you pay attiontion to what you are doing there is no reason to hit one, being out for more then 30 hours, i would see me hitting one though!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

deere615;1017744 said:


> Yeah I had ones from pepboys too then I just threw some cheapo ones on and broke them last week-all snow piles are frozen solid here! now I will just wait until the snows dine lol


Don't feel bad because everybody hits the banks. Anybody that says they don't are lying or they are not plowing very much. This thread is getting full of BS.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

tls22;1017875 said:


> lol...correct me if im wrong but this winter didnt you rip the bumper off ur truck? You do talk a big game for having 3 snowstorms under ur belt......


haha nice try, but that was during an ice storm with me running bald highway tires stupidly. that has NOTHING to do with the lights on the bumper.

you can stop trying to hate on me now, I'm not a hack and probably am running a nicer setup then you right now. :laughing:

oh and I plowed over 3 storms last week hahahaaa



mossman381;1017992 said:


> Don't feel bad because everybody hits the banks. Anybody that says they don't are lying or they are not plowing very much. This thread is getting full of BS.


dude seriously just stay out if you don't like my lights and have a hard time believing that some people actually watch where they're backing up. I mean sure I'll prob back into a bank or two but I'm not going to hit it hard enough to break off my lights.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;1017876 said:


> Nice plow and light set-up! Whats your total for the season so far?? Its been insane here around Philly!


thanx man! I really am not sure about the totals I know last week we had like 2' total


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

mossman381;1017992 said:


> Don't feel bad because everybody hits the banks. Anybody that says they don't are lying or they are not plowing very much. This thread is getting full of BS.


That would be you! You don,t plow much so you hit things Left and Right!:laughing:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

EGLC;1018167 said:


> haha nice try, but that was during an ice storm with me running bald highway tires stupidly. that has NOTHING to do with the lights on the bumper.
> 
> you can stop trying to hate on me now, I'm not a hack and probably am running a nicer setup then you right now. :laughing:
> 
> ...


Well you called us all idiots and say we dont know how to drive.....perhaps u dont know how to drive in a ice storm......If your lights make u plow faster and give u that glowing xmass tree look perhaps i should invest.......saying ur truck is better then mine is pretty immature...and show ur level of maturity......i would not hold ur head up to high man....from what i hear the guys in ur area dont think much of you.....perhaps u can go on lawnsite and make fun of some 15 year old......ur good at that....i would just stop this argument right here....you have alot more skeletons in ur closet


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

EGLC;1018167 said:


> dude seriously just stay out if you don't like my lights and have a hard time believing that some people actually watch where they're backing up. I mean sure I'll prob back into a bank or two but I'm not going to hit it hard enough to break off my lights.


I wasn't even talking to you. You are so full of BS. You talk like a big shot behind that computer. When you bust off your $300 lights in a bank, running bald tires and acting stupid this is what I will be doing :laughing:


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

hahahaaaaa!!! Nice one 02!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

02DURAMAX;1018185 said:


> That would be you! You don,t plow much so you hit things Left and Right!:laughing:


I wasn't talking to you either. But if you want me to I can. I know you are lying about never hitting a snow bank. For some reason you think that makes you better than everybody else. But all you are doing is showing everybody that you can lie just like EGLC. Maybe you and him can get together and try to out BS each other :laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

mossman381;1018214 said:


> I wasn't talking to you either. But if you want me to I can. I know you are lying about never hitting a snow bank. For some reason you think that makes you better than everybody else. But all you are doing is showing everybody that you can lie just like EGLC. Maybe you and him can get together and try to out BS each other :laughing:


Dont BS a BS'er
http://media.entertonement.com/embed/OpenEntPlayer.swfDon't BS a BSer sound bite Role Models sound bites









:laughing::laughing:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;1018277 said:


> Dont BS a BS'er
> http://media.entertonement.com/embed/OpenEntPlayer.swfDon't BS a BSer sound bite Role Models sound bites
> 
> 
> ...


lmao :laughing:


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

tls22;1018205 said:


> Well you called us all idiots and say we dont know how to drive.....perhaps u dont know how to drive in a ice storm......If your lights make u plow faster and give u that glowing xmass tree look perhaps i should invest.......saying ur truck is better then mine is pretty immature...and show ur level of maturity......i would not hold ur head up to high man....from what i hear the guys in ur area dont think much of you.....perhaps u can go on lawnsite and make fun of some 15 year old......ur good at that....i would just stop this argument right here....you have alot more skeletons in ur closet


I have hide a way strobes........... How much faster does that make me tls?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

s&mll;1018303 said:


> I have hide a way strobes........... How much faster does that make me tls?


A little under 3x10^8 m/s...
So pretty fast...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

s&mll;1018303 said:


> I have hide a way strobes........... How much faster does that make me tls?


middlesex mall......12 inches of snow....15 mins and no snow bank problems


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

WilliamOak;1018277 said:


> Dont BS a BS'er


 :laughing:


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

tls22;1018309 said:


> middlesex mall......12 inches of snow....15 mins and no snow bank problems


Ha hey im just glad I will have no more snow bank issues


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

tls22;1018205 said:


> Well you called us all idiots and say we dont know how to drive.....perhaps u dont know how to drive in a ice storm......If your lights make u plow faster and give u that glowing xmass tree look perhaps i should invest.......saying ur truck is better then mine is pretty immature...and show ur level of maturity......i would not hold ur head up to high man....from what i hear the guys in ur area dont think much of you.....perhaps u can go on lawnsite and make fun of some 15 year old......ur good at that....i would just stop this argument right here....you have alot more skeletons in ur closet


lol you're one of the retards who started this shyt throwing contest. atleast I can see when I backup now....and as far as the local guys, I dont know any of 'em on here so keep on trying. And it had nothing to do with HOW I was driving that storm, it had to do with me being stupid and not having new tires put on before it. And with my lights it does help me plow a little faster I would like to think anyway.....I mean now I can see exactly what is behind me, when I turn on all 4 work lights its like head lights in the rear.

I really can't believe how much you guys argue over a few lights under the bumper :laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Food for thought..
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101190


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hmmmm interesting


----------

